# Great day Farmington Canyon



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

Got the chance today to hunt with a good friend of mine this morning in the absolutely beautifull fall colored hills. My friend bagged 2 "Blues" i got 1 "Blue" and 1 Ruffy. His first hunt after passing hunters safety this weekend, it was a fantastic day :grin:
Good Luck all
Blue


----------



## trytrappinit (Oct 7, 2014)

Sweet, my stepson just passed hunters safety but I don't think he's ready to use a scatter gun. Glad you guys found them. I bet your buddy loved it. And you couldn't have picked a better day.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

How fun! I love grouse hunting above the farmington / bountiful hills. Congrats, next time take some pics for all of use to enjoy in your success! :mrgreen:


----------



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks guys it was a beautiful day we will both remember for ever. He has now passed the online portion of the furbearers test which im now working on for the next field day. We are now both looking foreward to many more days outdoors. :grin:
Good luck all
Blue


----------

